# Kenyi Cichlid tankmates



## jjohnson3 (May 5, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank. I have one large rock, three small rocks, and a few plants for decoration. I just bought a 3'' kenyi cichlid and it is full of personality!!! I would like to get 3 females. Would this be too much in a 55 gallon aquarium? It is only 24'' of fish. Could I add more? The reason I am asking is because these fish are pretty stocky, and large. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

jjohnson3


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

The kenyi I had ate the eyes out of one pleco and then killed it. She later ate the eyes out of another pleco and murdered several other mbunas. Over a year later, I still have the no eyed pleco that survived. I no longer have the kenyi. I got rid of her after her fourth murder. I haven't had a single african murder since removing her. One of _the_ most tankmate aggressive of all the africans I've kept.


----------



## ur_angel2001 (Oct 20, 2007)

the kenyi is a mbuna. They should be kept in large groups to dispurse aggression and should only be kept with other mbuna and some synodontis catfish. It is best to overstock them. You might be able to get away with a species tank of kenyi in a 55 gallon if you have at least 15 individuals and at least 3 females per male, but more is better. You'll need very good filtration, regular water changes and way more rocks though.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I would get rid of the kenyi. Sorry, but they're bad news 99% of the time


----------

